# Consulta sobre potencias Lexsen



## ramiro77 (Mar 9, 2012)

Qué tal gente?
Quería consultarle por estas potencias.
Se ve a la legua que son re chinas y de lo más barato que hay.
Estaba mirando exactamente la LXA251. Sería para utilizar con tweeters solamente, y lo único que me interesa es que por lo menos pueda erogar unos 30 o 40 w RMS, y tenga soft start para no reventar los tweeters en el encendido.
Además que no tiendan a volar por arte de magia. Es para uso hogareño así que no va a estar exigida jamás. Y todo lo que son marcas conocidas y fiables entregan potencias muy superiores, lo cual me parece un desperdicio.
Alguno tuvo experiencias con esta marca?
Saludos!


----------



## tecbeml (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola ramiro la marca es mexicana pero como tu dises todo es maquilado en china y es semi profecional osea no muy bueno. saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 11, 2012)

Y eso qué significa?
En condiciones de baja exigencia cómo se comportan?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## tecbeml (Mar 12, 2012)

Ramiro para lo que tu lo nesesitas esta perfecto,esta bien


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bueno tec, gracias por la data!


----------

